# Private Viability Scan (Not Internal)



## emmajf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

I tested positive on 18 February 2008.  GP also confirmed pg and referred for booking in appointment. 

We have a little girl aged 3 from ICSI treatment in 2004.  Due to MF we were told we would not conceive naturally.  We were due to have treatment in August 2008.

We have been using an ovulation kit since November 2007.  D1 of LMP was 18 January.  I ovulated on day 16 and my cycles are usually 32 days.  I believed I would be 7 weeks this week.

Private abdo scan today showed scan indicating 4.5 weeks only.  No free fluid and small cyst on right ovary found.  No miscarriage symptoms.  Slight pain around right hip but feels muscular than abdominal.  Pregnancy symptoms: metal taste, sore boobs and very tried in afternoons.  Possibilities given today: would be 7 wks but pg failed 2.5 weeks ago, dates wrong and sac will have grown in a week or ectopic although this is doubtful as sac was found in the "right place".  How can dates be wrong?  Although, how can I be pg from day 1 of LMP as I was bleeding?  Re-scan arranged next sunday.

Contacted CMidwife, she said it cruel for us to be expected to wait 1 week and for me to contact EPAU in the hope they will do internal scan and 48 hourly hcg tests.

We are totally beside ourselves with worry and confused.  Unsure how we are expected to carry on as normal with a 3 year old wondering if we've lost our miracle.

We're searching for advice and reassurance.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Emma X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is such a difficult time and I'm sorry to say that time is the only thing that can answer your worries.  

Your GP should be able to refer you to an EPAU who will be able to help, give him/her a ring in the morning. Try to get a bit of sleep and let me know how you get on.

We are all thinking of you

Take care x


----------



## emmajf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

Thank you so much for your kind reply.

I contacted EPAU this morning and spoke to a lovely midwife who got someone to call me back.  I am having low abdo pains from left to right hip none which worsens on lifting legs/walking.  EPAU will see me tomorrow morning and carry out an internal scan, they are hoping the scan has grown.  If not they will probably carry out hcg test and repeat blood and scan in several days.  If they get a cancellation today they will let me have an earlier appointment.

Should the sac have grown after 48 hours?

Thanks again

Love

Emma X


----------



## emmajf (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi

Just to let you know, we were seen today at EPAU and an internal scan has confirmed I am 6 weeks + and baby and heartbeat were seen. All is well.

They found a cyst on my right ovary, which they believe is causing the pain and discomfort I am experiencing.  They said ovarian cysts can be totally normal in early pregnancy and usually disappears before my 12 week scan.  I had a cyst in my first pregnancy but the cyst was a result of the hormone injections.

We will be rescanned in 5 weeks time.

Thanks for all your help and support.

Emma X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellent, I am so pleased for you  

Take care x


----------

